# What kind of bees make milk?



## captain-spanky (Jul 25, 2003)

BOOBEES!!!!!


----------



## Chase (Jul 25, 2003)

:shock:


----------



## Dew (Jul 26, 2003)

that reminds me of this story on Dr. Phil ... a lady breastfeeding her daughter at 8 yrs old


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 26, 2003)

was she single?


----------



## Dew (Jul 26, 2003)

i think she was married, but they didnt say, she had 3 kids, one was kinda a newborn (thats how she kept the breastmilk  :?  ) ... and her whiney 8 yr old wanted to be breast feed.... "it tastes so good mommy." .. he daughter says ....


needless to say, Dr. Phil scolded her   


thats child abuse imo .... if she lived by me, i'd call the cops on her


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 26, 2003)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 
 
 


md


----------

